# My beautiful boys!!!!!



## beeratz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the forums and wanted to introduce my boys. I am owned by 6 big squishys who are all named after greek gods: Atlas, Orion, Hermes, Typhon, Helios and Chaos. I wanted to upload some piccys but I have no idea how to.....can anyone help????? 
Thanks in advance  x
Hehe hopefully you can see the pics now!!! 
























Orion is the grey boy he's such a sweetie lol I will add more pics when I can persuade the rest to pose


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have sent instructions to your inbox


----------



## beeratz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the instructions worked a treat  now I just need to get some more pics at playtime tonight!! X


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

they're beautiful  good luck getting them to pose lol, mine never sit still


----------



## beeratz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol I know what you mean most pictures I take usually end up as a big fuzzy unfocused rattie haha they are too interested in running around the room and finding things that are much more interesting than the camera lol


----------



## Spazmonkey1565 (Sep 6, 2010)

my new boy, Dribble is quite fascinated by the camera lol, there is a pic on here where he's having a good sniff lol... but my older 2 would rather just attack my hair and beard, i suppose they deem it messy lol.


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

How adorable! I love the peeking out from the pillows pic


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What adorable little babies and I love the name theme  So cute.
I have always named my ratties after songs and such.
Cannot wait to see the rest of your little clan :3


----------



## beeratz (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's some more piccys  sorry theres quite a few I wanted to show them off lol
This my little Hermes my cuddlebug (he's only a baby in this pic) Sorry for the huge size of the pic!!!!!!!








This one is Helios commonly known as squidgy doo lol. Peeking out from under my bed!!








Helios again..








My little grey boy Orion, does anyone know what his colouring is known as???








Orion's odd eyes








And finally my sweetie Typhon


----------

